# Suomen Ilmavoimien Hävittäjähankinnat 1918-1945?



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't suppose anybody has a copy of this book (translated: "_The Finnish Air Force fighter procurement 1918-1945_)?


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 10, 2017)

Sorry David, I don't but sounds interesting. Will be interesting to hear if some one does.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for checking, I guess I will have to breakdown and buy it.


----------



## Lefa (Jan 11, 2017)

Suomen ilmavoimien hävittäjähankinnat 1918 - 1945


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you for the suggestion. I had already tried that but their online order system does not appear to work. I'm waiting on a response from them.


----------



## Trilisser (Jul 17, 2017)

Are you still looking for it?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2017)

I was FINALLY able to acquire a copy, I really appreciate you asking, thanks!


----------



## Trilisser (Jul 22, 2017)

No problem! Are you famikiar with the Suomen ilmailuhistoriallinen lehti?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2017)

I had some knowledge before this book but I know a lot more now. It was really well done!


----------



## Trilisser (Jul 23, 2017)

Viking, the author of that book, Atso Haapanen, does not have top-notch reputation here. For example, he uses overtly optimistic performance data taken from general references on some aircraft despite there being actual tested Finnish data available.


----------



## Trilisser (Jul 23, 2017)

And I was asking did you know about this quarterly: SIL contents


----------

